# Watermelon causes red poop!?!?



## sheepishlywolf

My hedgie was constipated so I feed him some watermelon. He has never had it before and actually enjoyed it (unlike pumpkin and flaxseed oil).About 20 minutes after eating, he had lovely nice healthy poop. That was about 12 hours ago. When I woke up this morning, there was a poop that was all red. My immediate assumption is that it is blood, my hedgehog has an impaction, and I'm the worst hedgie mom ever.  I know human poop can turn out red from watermelon. This is just really scary.


----------



## abbys

I've never heard of any animal's poop turning red from watermelon, especially since watermelon is pink. I would say that what you're seeing is blood.

Is his impaction being treated somehow? I think it's most likely from that. If the stool is black (in humans, at least), that means there's bleeding in the stomach or upper intestine and that's definitely not good. If it's bright red (again, in humans) it means there's bleeding further on in the digestive tract, like the lower intestine or rectum, which is where the impaction would be. 

Did the stool seem bigger than normal? It may have been from a slight tear due to constipation. Normally I'd say red blood in stool = vet, but in this case I think it's the impaction. Make sure you treat him for that, and keep a close eye on him today and tonight. If it's still happening in another day or two, take him in to the vet.

And you're definitely not a bad hedgie mom. You can follow every rule in the book and the little buggers will still find a way to test you.


----------



## sheepishlywolf

How would you recommend treating the impaction? My vet doesn't open until tomorrow and I'm going to call first thing in the morning. I took a few pictures and will post them. I read about impaction after I realized he was constipated and scared myself into tears. When he pooped, I thought it was all better. He didn't start pooping red until after the watermelon. It must have been right after I went to sleep. He is still wheeling, eating, drinking, alert. He seems normal but the poop. 

Crap. The file is too larger for me to post the picture.


----------



## abbys

If you haven't already started treating the impaction, I'd get him to the vet ASAP.

Just out of curiosity, how do you know it's an impaction rather than just constipation?

Do you use Carefresh bedding or anything like that? Sometimes hedgies will eat bedding and that causes impaction. Freeze-dried mealworms also cause it, so fresh ones are better.


----------



## Nancy

Yes, watermelon can cause red poop which is probably what you are seeing. If he is pooping, he isn't impacted, especially since you said he had a nice healthy poop after the watermelon. 

I would watch him, but I wouldn't worry. Sounds like he was just a bit constipated.


----------



## abbys

Nancy said:


> Yes, watermelon can cause red poop which is probably what you are seeing.


For reals? I eat a TON of watermelon and have never heard of this. You guys teach me so much! 

*Side note: I have never talked about poop so often and in such detail until I came to this forum...


----------



## sheepishlywolf

I had been giving him freeze dried treats. It wasn't until after I researched the constipation that I learned how bad they are. I thought I knew everything. I researched for months and that never came up. 

The Red is BRIGHT red, like the color of watermelon. There were two little poops like that. They were kind of gummy when I played around with them. I woke him up a few minutes ago and he is still seeming alert and healthy. 

I'm going to put him in some water to make him poop and see if it is still red. We have an emergency vet about an hour and a half away from here. I'm going to look and see if they take hedgehogs. None of the doctors were listed previously for that place, though. 

If he has a tear in his little butt, what do they usually do to treat that? Do they let it clear up on its own?


----------



## abbys

It sounds like he'll be ok. 

If he does have a slight tear, I think it's something that will have to heal on it's own. It's probably not very big and some of it could be on the inside, so unless you REALLY want to go looking in his bum, it'll be fine.


----------



## sheepishlywolf

Thank you guys so much for the info and support. It is nice to have a community where people understand that these things happen - no matter how educated we are. I'd be lost without this forum. 

When I had him out, he happened to fluff his quills and his little tail lifted so I could look at his booty . He had a little red line on it. It looks like it might be a little tear. Not quite sure. I could be imagining things. It wasn't bloody or irritated. 

I'm letting him rest a little while since this is way before his normal waking. I'll keep you updated on the poop. And it is true, I have never talked so freely about poop before!


----------



## sheepishlywolf

UPDATE:

I had him out after cleaning his cage for a little playtime. He has HUGE, healthy, toothpaste style brown poopies! PHEW. This was all scary. I think his little butt might be irritated though, he tries to scoot a little afterwards but the poop is cutting off completely. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## abbys

Hooray for poops! I'm glad he's doing better!


----------



## Habibaety

Hey! I need some help. About four hours ago, i gave my ringneck a tiny piece of watermelon. And i am going through what youre experienced before. His poop is red. I dont know if its bleeding or the watermelon. About a min before he ate it his poop was normal green. So when your budgie was having red poops, how long did it took to recover? Did u go to the vet and was told it was normal/fine? I really hope its the watermelon that stirred up the system bc im worried. Hope you can reply asap!


----------



## FinnickHog

You mean an Indian ringneck parrot? This forum is for hedgehogs.

That said, there are a few parrot nuts on here. The red poops are normal after watermelon. For some reason it has a really powerful ability to dye poop. My Senegal's always turn maroon after watermelon. It usually lasts about 2 hours with her, and your bird is of comparable size so it should be the same. If they're still red tomorrow, find an avian vet!


----------



## shinydistraction

Hah, you know, one of Nico's favorite treats is watermelon. I've never seen red poop from her. Maybe she just doesnt eat enough of it at a time. But at least if I do see it I'll know.


----------



## FinnickHog

Ugh, even the dog gets red poops from it around here. It's like there's highly concentrated dye in the watermelons we get. "Oh no, these ones ain't pink! Quick, haul out the dye injector!" :lol:.


----------



## twobytwopets

With birds it's bad. But remember how bird droppings are, white pee with a bit of poo. I've had hedgehogs have red steamy poop from it, possibly undigested bits.


----------

